# Your poetry style



## Rilvor (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm curious as to how writers here do their poems, some (most?) of them tend to develop their own style.

I myself don't usually go by any standards of poetry, but rather write poems in however it seems to strike me, meaning I just go with the flow and don't worry about wether or not it rhymes or has meter  My poems also tend to be told in a little short story/parable like way, here's an example:

-Midnight Pool-

Walking down the solitary path
Faded memories of moonlight my guide
Coming to a shimmering pool
Kneeling over to gaze in the reflection
The night sky
Stars and moon full
and you sitting next to me
Reaching out to you
Reaching out to me
Fingers touch, and the water ripples
Reflections vanish
like the end of a dream


----------



## Kattywampus (Nov 29, 2007)

My poetry style
Is pretty oldschool--I'll bet
You'll guess what it is!

=^_^=


----------



## Tirk-Renard (Nov 29, 2007)

I don't understand why some people will gawk over the older poets. I find their works to be vague and the message to be even more so. I feel that the best of poems can resonate with even the common joe, the image painted beautifully, yet clear and simple, and yet still open to the persons own interpretation. The older ones tend to need analyzing x.x or maybe thats just me being dull. I do like your style, I get different feelings from reading it~


----------



## Kemmy (Nov 29, 2007)

I like the imagery you describe in the poem, really liking it. Sent a wave of different emotions through me. 

I'm not sure how I'd classify my poetry style. I've written in short story format in a few, lyrical in some, but usually it's all rambling that I've felt the need to express... I don't know
here's an example:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/858513/

It's all I've got at the moment, and it's long so I'm not going to go off and stretch the page


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 29, 2007)

That was an interesting read, its the first time I've came across a poem that really sounded like  song lyrics, although one commenter suggested one of mine would make a good Iron Maiden (not familiar with the band) song http://www.furaffinity.net/view/556296/

It was fairly good, I liked the top section of your poem, an interesting perspective.


----------



## Kemmy (Nov 29, 2007)

That's actually kinda Iron Maiden-esque, nice, very nice


----------



## Summercat (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm sorry to say
Poetry, Oy Vay!
I cannot really
see how a poet
can be called a god.
Within my eyesight
Anyone who can
create something that
Once did not exist
is a greater god
than what we worship.

That should show you all
How I feel about
Art and Poetry.


----------



## Vore Writer (Nov 29, 2007)

When I use to write poetry, it was free style.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 29, 2007)

I actually write poetry quite a bit. It's one of the things that helps me relax. I'm just sorta gay like that. Heh.


----------



## TakeWalker (Nov 29, 2007)

I tend to write free verse anymore, when I have actual inspiration to write poetry. Haiku is, of course, always acceptable. I enjoy a good metered piece, as well, but I have excruciatingly stringent standards for both meter and rhyme, so I neither write nor read that style very often.



			
				Tirk-Renard said:
			
		

> I don't understand why some people will gawk over the older poets. I find their works to be vague and the message to be even more so. I feel that the best of poems can resonate with even the common joe, the image painted beautifully, yet clear and simple, and yet still open to the persons own interpretation. The older ones tend to need analyzing x.x or maybe thats just me being dull.



Dull indeed! The "older poets" have inspired poets, lovers, statesmen, scientists, and even "average joes" for hundreds of years! Certainly, the subject matter may be a little dated, but one can still find themes of love, longing, life and death that will forever resound in the hearts and minds of men.

As for the style, well, one could say that the more verbally dense poems were simply in vogue at the time, but that would be selling the masters short. Quite simply, those old, need-to-be-analyzed poems are _art_. It's absolutely possible to blend art with a message, or even more than one message, if one's skill is great enough. Of course, art can obscure one's message, perplexing or even offending the non-artist. But a true piece of artistry, be it poem, novel, painting or sculpture, can be a wonderful thing for the artist.

And if you don't enjoy poring over mile-thick volumes of Romanticism, etc., never fear! Roland Barthes would say that the author -- the ultimate force of creation -- dies with the completion of a work, and that interpretation thereafter lays in the realm of the reader. So read those old poems, listen to their cant and rhyme, and draw your own conclusions, regardless of what anyone else might think the words mean!


----------



## TheGru (Nov 30, 2007)

I've only done one poetry to date, but I think I did rather well with it, sometime I need to get my thoughts together and try another one.


----------



## Damaratus (Nov 30, 2007)

Tirk-Renard said:
			
		

> I don't understand why some people will gawk over the older poets. I find their works to be vague and the message to be even more so. I feel that the best of poems can resonate with even the common joe, the image painted beautifully, yet clear and simple, and yet still open to the persons own interpretation. The older ones tend to need analyzing x.x or maybe thats just me being dull. I do like your style, I get different feelings from reading it~



That's why the non-traditional, non-rhyme scheme poetry is often called prose, since prose was designed to appeal more to the common person.  If I recall correctly.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 30, 2007)

Damaratus said:
			
		

> Tirk-Renard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True...to a degree. Free verse could also be used to appeal to the common people. I think the main difference between poetry and prose is that poetry should leave you thinking, should inspire thought and feeling, the meaning shouldn't be blindingly obvious, and a really good poem will have multiple hidden meanings. Thats my idea anyway, it could be wrong.


----------



## Molotov (Dec 1, 2007)

Some styles in Poetry were sophisticated to me, yet I could understand them. When I say sophisticated, I meant it would be weird for readers to read my work, if it were to be in one of the complex styles. You could say I write in Free Verse. 

In my work, at first, I wanted to write a lot of happy things. You know, happy flowers, happy people, happy day. Then it hit me:

Who in the heck would wanna read that?

I went towards the darker sense after, grabbing attention from some people. With my work, I want it to feel like, I'm talking to/with you. Weird, isn't it? But that's how I want it to be like. My work is raw, uncut, not afraid to say what it has to say, and I feel that this is how most poetry should feel like. That's my opinion, anyway XP.

When I get the chance, I'll post up the very first poem I made, clarifying things. Not now, because of the time.


----------



## DerDoberman (Dec 6, 2007)

I normally write in a free-verse, although I've done def-jam and even freestyle rapping... It all depends on who I'm around.

I tend either to write ridiculous poems, or politically/socially meaningful poems.

During summer while working with some crazy guys I wrote the following rap:
"I can't make it rain, no I don't got the dough
until I get paid a gotta work to get gold
Like toucan sam I gots to follow my nose
But soon I'll be rich yeah fool this how it goes:

We take one step, and be a lyrical genius,
And by the second we be messin so mysterious
Yea we hit the flow and in a second gettin serious
Until we get the dough there aint no way they be cheatin us."

Just something goofy, but the other day I wrote this in english when I was trying to come up with final paper topics (it's unedited, so where it's confusing, yeah, I haven't fixed it yet):

[align=center]"Courage,[/align]
             Consumed by lies of bravery,
             Our fathers teach us justice
             While they cheat each other
             A hatred burns inside their chests-
             Rhythmic beating of hurried hears
             Destined to fight country, home and life,
             In order to promote personal prestige.
             Come, fathers, show me your misdeeds
             Explain your actions, you will in a single word:
[align=center]Courage."[/align]

Worst thing is, I still have to wait a week to find out how I did on the paper XP


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 6, 2007)

Most exclusively free verse I guess. I'm not sure if there's some special classification and haven't investigated it really.


----------



## pinkplushii (Dec 6, 2007)

I have no clue what my style is like now. I haven't written a poem in years. This was the last one I wrote though: 

Little girl fall into despair,
Break your mind into a state of no repair.
Fear those who hold power,
For your sanity they may devour.

Run from all strange feeling,
Clarity is what they're stealing.
Laugh along with meager jokes,
Or your tears may be provoked.

Hurry! Fight this ungodly brawl!
Through needles and thorns you must crawl!
The tips will surely break the skin,
freeing your inner demon twin.

If freedom is what you seek,
that inner demon you must leak.
Dance upon this bed of thorns,
So desperate and forlorn.

Bits of demon spattered on the floor,
This dancing seems like quite a chore.
But this will all seem worthwhile,
Because soon you shall hear the angel's choir.

Stop dancing, can you hear their song?
So austere and long?
Hurry child! Go! You're free!
Go to them! Flutter in glee!

Hush now, no more tears,
Everything is better then it appears.
Please, sing us a lullaby.
For now we shall say goodbye

Our freedom is finally here.

...I don't know. ;;


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Dec 6, 2007)

I never enjoyed poetry much until I was stuck at a boring desk job and just happened to have a set of Magnetic Poetry (I got quite good at playing Minesweeper, too). A combination of that and reading a lot of William S. Burroughs, and later on stuff like "Rat-Catching" got me into cut-ups. 

I like the fact that cut-ups almost seem to make sense just from the words alone, and the reader has to particiapte in the writing process by putting the meaning together themself. It's like how the brain takes in information: a lot of raw data is streamlined into a storyline. Whatever meaning the reader comes up with almost inevitably tells you something about the psychology of the reader themself. 

Example: here's one where the meaning is obvious

NEXT YARD OVER
the boy next door
smiles at the thought of your death
you control him with your eyes
your only gift to him is your desire

And one that is more open to interpretation:

GREEN
he is a student
and he's attracted a lot of attention
the doctors think he will take it seriously
but he already has other plans
at predictable moments
he looks out the window
and feels better about everything


----------



## TacoTai (Dec 8, 2007)

How do I write? 

Like this:

"The silence, the stare
The tire, the ware
The run, the speed
The plant, the seed

The book, the shelf
The Santa, the elf
The hello, the goodbye
The smile, the cry

The dog, the cat
The mouse, the rat
The fashion, the trend
The beginning, the end"

I also did a full poem in a instant messenger client:lol:


----------



## tenza (Dec 8, 2007)

As for me, I do both haiku and tanka in Japanese. I'm especially careful of getting the correct number of morae and orally recite before submitting. Of course, I provide English translations. Lately, I've been getting in the habit of doing it in a PDF document and using a certain font, making it like a woodcut. Not only is it decent poetry, but it's also good language practice for me.

é›ªã¯ãã‚Œã„å±±ç™½ããªã‚‹å¼·ã„å†¬ãª

yuki wa kirei yama shiroku naru tsuyoi fuyu na

yu|ki wa ki|rei 5
ya|ma shi|ro|ku na|ru 7
tsu|yoi fu|yu na 5

As for snow, it's pretty
the mountains become white
a strong winter


----------



## Anilothei (Dec 10, 2007)

My style is all about what appeals to me, I've got sort of a free flowing thing going to my poetry too. Whatever I think needs to be written about, I write about it, sometimes I write, sometimes I don't, sometimes it's just like a blank verse sort of thing going...

I usually tend to rhyme a bunch in my larger, more favorite poems, but then there are the rejects that don't adhere to this like "I See You" and stuff.

Anyways, yeah, so I guess I just do whatever brings out the best in the poem and what I'm trying to get across :wink:


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 17, 2007)

I mainly do prose, you could say. I don't like to rhyme to much because my mind stops like an engine with a wrench in its gears. I would say this one is one of my best pieces of writing that I did in creative writing class earlier today. Also note that this has references of God in it:


Jealousy
By Adelio Altomar

Jealousy
Nothing can truly describe this to you 
Until youâ€™ve see it
You donâ€™t know its power
Until itâ€™s suffered you
It can ruin
It can hurt
It can damage
It can kill, even
And youâ€™d never see it coming
Youâ€™d never know who did it

Jealousy.
I could do so much to you
But it is so weak
It wouldnâ€™t know Godâ€™s power
It couldnâ€™t know His power 
God is greatest
God is strongest
God is aboveâ€¦
All other powers
Jealousy would never survive

Jealousy
I couldâ€™ve done so much 
If not for manâ€™s natural greed
They saw of I can do, of what _I_ do
The know my potential
They saw my abilities
They felt my strength
They tried to put me away
They wanted me dead
But I am strong 
And God is stronger


----------



## Hakumei Ookami (Jan 3, 2008)

My style speaks for itself... in that I cannot put words into your minds other than those which are contained within my work.

I don't like to edit my work beyond first draft, in general, as I believe first impressions are better than revised bastardisations of your thoughts. You can improve the form but lose the emotion.

So, you tell me what you think of my work x3


----------



## Deadsyde (Jan 24, 2008)

What I write about depends on my mood more than anything, but I usually stick to a specific structure when I write.

I generally write in four line stanzas with an ABCB format.  I like to write from experiance, so much of my stuff is about girls, love, and/or heartbreak.  I can also classify a lot of my work as... agnsty, I suppose.  Not in the "omg, mi parents dun understand meh" way, but more in the "Dude, the government is queer, and people need to open their fucking eyes" kinda way
Here's an example of that, and it also displays the usual ABCB format of mine.

*An Inheritance of Guilt*
Look around and tell me 
If you like the things you see
You're all fucking big kids now
So take responsibility

You brought it all upon yourself
Your doom has finally been completed
The choice is yours and always was
Every loving memory deleted

You'd better learn to slow down
You shouldn't dance so fast
Our time is always running short
And the music just won't last

Use your fucking one-track mind
And say you aren't having fun
"All work and no play," they say
"Makes bathtime razor bites a must."

You're never going to escape it
The same is true in every land
You can break every handshake
By severing the hands

You create the world around you
With everything you've said or felt
And so you damn the next generation
With your inheritance of guilt


----------



## Coffee (Jan 24, 2008)

I write "noise" poetry. Extremely free form, to the point of taking apart language all the way down to grammar and syntax rules. My poetry is designed for performance and I actively incorporate dramatic pauses, undramatic pauses, variations upon inflecion, singing, chanting, beatboxing, whispering, monologuing, talking to myself, breathing, coughing, and essentially any noise that you can make with your mouth. 

It's very popular in slam circles, but it looks rubbish typed out. I really should post a video sometime.


----------



## larkin (Feb 16, 2008)

What is poetry?

Most of you have been deprived of real poetry.
Its last refuge is in music, but even there is it crushed by soul destroying corporate interests.
You think it is about rhymes like in rap
It can be, but thatâ€™s not the whole story.
Poetry is when someone puts words together in a way that makes you think and feel differently.
As if in a revelation, it makes you wake up and see the truth.
It puts into words how you much you love someone. 
It clears away all the junk and tells you about what is really important in life.
It explains what is so wonderful about a kiss with someone you love. 
It teaches you why an embrace is the most beautiful thing in the world.
We need poetry desperately. 
Poetry is putting to words your worst fears.
It is putting into words your most fragile and cherished thoughts.
It is expressing things no one has dared to express before. 
It takes all the courage you have and, yet, you must do it.
To write poetry is an act of sacrifice and love.
Someone has to do it, why not you?


----------



## Hakumei Ookami (Mar 31, 2008)

I haven't written a poem in ages, my FA and dA pages are sadly left dormant.

However, one of the poems I'm most proud of is this one, called "Collide", and made in January. But I believe it was largely overlooked.

I'm not sure if I'll get into writing poetry sometime soon, but I might get back in the mood soon.


----------



## Nocturne (Mar 31, 2008)

Here's one I have up on FA:

"Legend"

My compass has long grown idle,
its weary arrow pointing
with gravity.
The years in which a northern path
found itself concrete
are laid in failing footprint.
My heart is a displaced
and unresolved
cartographer,
owing all to those few
who point direction,
those with names now 
etched in artery.
Along these vital scratches
I am myself,
without need for device
to lead me to my place.

I tend to write really short lines.  Almost like poetic bullet points, lol.  Free verse is definitely the way to go for me.  Actually I think its called something else because I think free verse has a set rhythm.  My poetry teacher would probably kill me, but I don't really care enough to try to remember.  I've written alot of poems over the years, and I think I'm getting a little better.


----------

